# Sleigh I & II Pilot's & Engineer's notes



## oldcrowcv63 (Dec 22, 2016)

Don't know if this has been previously posted.. 1950 vintage notes: post-war forum seemed appropriate

Merry Christmas and Happy New year to those who celebrate the occasion. For those who may not celebrate these holidays, please accept my wishes for peace and health in your lives. OC

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2016)

LMAO, Awesome!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bacon for you whether it's already been posted or not


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 22, 2016)

Delightful!


----------

